# Nylon Stocking



## jumby (Nov 18, 2014)

Thoughts about using a nylon stocking to hold your fruit/skins during primary fermentation? Does anyone use them? Should I be concerned about the dye?


----------



## Elmer (Nov 18, 2014)

jumby said:


> Thoughts about using a nylon stocking to hold your fruit/skins during primary fermentation? Does anyone use them? Should I be concerned about the dye?



My wife bought a box for me at the dollar store.
I had about 30 for less than $2,
I used them for years, never had an issue or off taste!


----------



## Turock (Nov 18, 2014)

We've used them for years,also. No worries about the dye, altho we don't use the black ones.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 18, 2014)

I recommend to use new ones if you are going to!!!!

I use paint strainer bags (new ones also) I get from Lowes.


----------



## bkisel (Nov 18, 2014)

I've a friend who has used nylon stockings for years when making some wines - I assume the regular ones not colored ones. I myself, starting with my first batch of DB, have used the the paint strainer style nylon bags.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 18, 2014)

If you use stockings, do you use the ones with lines down the back? Sheers?



I am sorry, the subject just gets me excited


----------



## shoebiedoo (Nov 18, 2014)

olusteebus said:


> If you use stockings, do you use the ones with lines down the back? Sheers?
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry, the subject just gets me excited



I'm think BLACK LACE might make the wine look better yeah????


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 18, 2014)

I also use them - especialy for oak chips and similiar 

Works great - just make sure that there were great legs that you got them from - otherwise you will loose your leggs as you check your glass !!


----------



## Arne (Nov 19, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I also use them - especialy for oak chips and similiar
> 
> Works great - just make sure that there were great legs that you got them from - otherwise you will loose your leggs as you check your glass !!


 

LOL, Steve  Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 19, 2014)

I can not figure a better excuse to get women to take their stockings off in front of me. Might I suggest this style...






Julie, don't say it.. I am already on my way to the corner!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 19, 2014)

I have to admit that I have been using nylons for my fruit and oak bags, ever since my Wife found a pair in the glove compartment of my car! 
(Which way is the corner, JohnT?)


----------



## JohnT (Nov 19, 2014)

Rocky said:


> I have to admit that I have been using nylons for my fruit and oak bags, ever since my Wife found a pair in the glove compartment of my car!
> (Which way is the corner, JohnT?)


 

Just follow the trail of spent corks......


----------



## Arne (Nov 20, 2014)

Sure has been a long time since Julie sent anybody to the corner. Maybe we should slip over to the chatroom, clean it up and see if the corner is still there. Arne.


----------



## knifemaker (Nov 20, 2014)

Well, being a new guy, I'm going to have to bite. What's the corner? And would you care to elaborate? Dale.


----------



## roger80465 (Nov 20, 2014)

Arne said:


> Sure has been a long time since Julie sent anybody to the corner. Maybe we should slip over to the chatroom, clean it up and see if the corner is still there. Arne.



If you're cleaning it up, you won't need to go to the corner, right?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 21, 2014)

knifemaker said:


> Well, being a new guy, I'm going to have to bite. What's the corner? And would you care to elaborate? Dale.


 
This is a long running joke. 

When members misbehave Julie (a moderator) sends them "to the corner".


Come to think of it, Has anyone heard anything from Julie lately? I know she gave that "Vintner's Chair" interview, but have not ran across any posts by her since.


----------



## asterof (Nov 21, 2014)

*Confused on this issue*

what type of process are you using when you can add the fruid to
a stocking. Is this for making wine from straight grapes. If you crush the grapes
how on earth do you get them in the stocking with out making a huge mess.
Or do you put them in there before crushing
Can you explain the process
Thanks


----------



## Rocky (Nov 21, 2014)

asterof said:


> what type of process are you using when you can add the fruid to
> a stocking. Is this for making wine from straight grapes. If you crush the grapes
> how on earth do you get them in the stocking with out making a huge mess.
> Or do you put them in there before crushing
> ...



I really don't use a stocking. That was just my lame attempt to be funny. I use nylon bags that I purchase at my supplier. 

But, if I were trying to get fruit into a nylon stocking, I think I would get a short length of 4" or 6" PVC pipe, slip the nylon over the end of the pipe and pour the fruit into the pipe. It would work much like my nylon bags and the fruit would drop to the bottom of the stocking. I would work over a sink or a large pot to catch anything that misses and the juice that goes through the mesh.


----------



## jumby (Nov 21, 2014)

asterof said:


> what type of process are you using when you can add the fruid to
> a stocking. Is this for making wine from straight grapes. If you crush the grapes
> how on earth do you get them in the stocking with out making a huge mess.
> Or do you put them in there before crushing
> ...



See Dave's Dragon Blood recipe


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Nov 21, 2014)

The tops of the nylon stockings stretch a lot, 8 - 12 inches depending on size. Stretch over a large pot and dump the fruit in. Tie off and place in primary. Cut up or pit the fruit first.


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 28, 2014)

Ya definitely use the pvc pipe method because I just used a nylon stocking tonight and made a huge triple berry blood red mess everywhere. But I eventually got it all in there except a couple pieces fell in


----------

